# Dsl?



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

What determines wether a phone service that you are using is capable of hooking up DSL. Is it they have to run another line or build another antenia or what. Thanks Eddie


----------



## gardenwall2 (Aug 20, 2008)

DSL is normally available for locations within a 15,000-foot radius from a serving CO (central office.)

DSL just became available within the past year in our small town.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

DSL comes right through your regular phone line and goes to a modem.
All that matters is if the company your using provides DSL. If not, time to look for a another company.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

RiverPines said:


> DSL comes right through your regular phone line and goes to a modem.
> All that matters is if the company your using provides DSL. If not, time to look for a another company.


Not completely true, Use phone lines are used but the swtich your phone line terminates at must be DSL equipped and you need to be within 15000ft of an office.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Gary in ohio said:


> Not completely true, Use phone lines are used but the swtich your phone line terminates at must be DSL equipped and you need to be within 15000ft of an office.


And the only way thats going to happen is if your phone company provides the service!

As for the office part...we dont have an office near hear. The closest is 5 miles away.
There are relays along the route, though, to us farther out people.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

RiverPines said:


> And the only way thats going to happen is if your phone company provides the service!
> 
> As for the office part...we dont have an office near hear. The closest is 5 miles away.
> There are relays along the route, though, to us farther out people.


ADSL can be boosted, and can have a range of up to 6 miles. But the DSL modem racks don't necessarily need to be in the CO anymore. In order to reach more subscribers, unmanned satellite facilities that have DSL modems are sometimes used by phone companies. Those facilities are not always obvious.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks folks. They keep giving me the run around and will not say wether it will ever be available here or not. Im tired of this slow dial-up and thinking about Wildblue,but if I get that the next week DSL would become avail. Well recond thats the price for living out here in nomans land. But I wouldn't swap that for all the DSL's LOL, What agravates me is they keep advertising on tv :flame: Thanks Eddie


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Thanks folks. They keep giving me the run around and will not say wether it will ever be available here or not. Im tired of this slow dial-up and thinking about Wildblue,but if I get that the next week DSL would become avail. Well recond thats the price for living out here in nomans land. But I wouldn't swap that for all the DSL's LOL, What agravates me is they keep advertising on tv :flame: Thanks Eddie


I suggest checking to see if wireless Internet is avaliable, through a cell phone provider, keeping Wildblue as a LAST resort.

We had Wildblue for about 2 years and the service stinks, for anything but email and very basic browsing/downloads.

Marty


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

gardenwall2 said:


> DSL is normally available for locations within a 15,000-foot radius from a serving CO (central office.)
> 
> DSL just became available within the past year in our small town.


 NO that is not true anymore. Our telephone company went around our 2 counties and put up Booster boxes so NOBODY is out of range of nice high speed DSL Service. i am at least 10 miles from the telephone office building and I am at 3,135 Kbps Nice speed for DSL Service.
They also offer cable TV over those Same DSL Lines ( IPTV ) I had it for one year but it just wasn't that good not really fast enough for fast action shows on TV. So I went back to Satellite, Direct TV's HD Reciever and HD Package, and LOVE it, NOW I can see a fast action shows even like Nascar in HD~! With NO breakup in picture~!
Although I had to replace ALL Incoming COAX cable with Higher Speed COAX Cable at LEAST 3 Gigs in speed~! Swept tested up to 3 gigs~
I had 2300 mgb and that just was not fast enough for all HD Stations.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

plowjockey said:


> I suggest checking to see if wireless Internet is avaliable, through a cell phone provider, keeping Wildblue as a LAST resort.
> 
> We had Wildblue for about 2 years and the service stinks, for anything but email and very basic browsing/downloads.
> 
> Marty


 Already checked, can't do it they say.



arabian knight said:


> NO that is not true anymore. Our telephone company went around our 2 counties and put up Booster boxes so NOBODY is out of range of nice high speed DSL Service. i am at least 10 miles from the telephone office building and I am at 3,135 Kbps Nice speed for DSL Service.
> They also offer cable TV over those Same DSL Lines ( IPTV ) I had it for one year but it just wasn't that good not really fast enough for fast action shows on TV. So I went back to Satellite, Direct TV's HD Reciever and HD Package, and LOVE it, NOW I can see a fast action shows even like Nascar in HD~! With NO breakup in picture~!
> Although I had to replace ALL Incoming COAX cable with Higher Speed COAX Cable at LEAST 3 Gigs in speed~! Swept tested up to 3 gigs~
> I had 2300 mgb and that just was not fast enough for all HD Stations.


 Thats what I think is happening but they wont give me any idea of WHEN it will be in my area:flame:. I'm about 4mi. as crow flys from an office. Thanks Eddie


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

My ISP offers DSL and several neighbors around here have it. But now they are telling anyone who calls about DSL that it's not available. This started about 2 months ago when they started offering wireless internet at twice the price of DSL plus $300 installation fee. Of course they are lying about DSL availability, but there is nothing we can do about it. There is no other provider in this area. 

Nancy


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

modineg44 said:


> Of course they are lying about DSL availability, but there is nothing we can do about it. There is no other provider in this area. Nancy


Contact your state attorney general about it or your regulation agency in your state that covers communication. Possibly FCC. You might not make friends with the company involved but you might get your DSL.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Contact your state attorney general about it or your regulation agency in your state that covers communication. Possibly FCC. You might not make friends with the company involved but you might get your DSL.


Attorney general? What for? It's not like the law requires them to offer DSL. Besides, the FCC ruled that data services like DSL are not regulated communication services. I suspect that the FCC will have to eat those words eventually, but for the time being they can do what they like with DSL.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Contact your state attorney general about it or your regulation agency in your state that covers communication. Possibly FCC. You might not make friends with the company involved but you might get your DSL.


Try calling the Public Utility Commission for your state. Local ISP's might have the number


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Is $29.95/mo for 128 kbps upstream and 256 kbps downstream out of line? That's the basic plan for the only outfit in town here.


----------

